# my new Nutrafin CO2 Natural Plant System is running sooooo slow!



## Sharper (Oct 26, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with this system?









I didn't want to do DIY because my 10 gal aquarium sits on a kitchen bar and I didn't want a big ugly 2 liter bottle sitting next to it. So I decided to buy this system yesterday. It seemed perfectly sized for the 10gal and the canister looked nice.

I set it up yesterday and after hours of waiting, I didn't get one bubble. I thought maybe I didn't have the water warm enough in the canister, so I dumped it out, rinsed, and started all over with warmer water. I set it back up and waited over night. I woke up this morning expecting to see bubbles running up the ladder. There were bubbles, but they were all gathering on the ladder and just sitting there on the rungs. They weren't getting smaller (as I would think they would when they dissolve). And the tube was going so slow. It was taking a little over a minute to spit out one bubble.

Does it take a few days to get adjusted and spit out more bpm? Did anyone else have issues with it going this slow at first? I need to know if I should just take the whole thing back to the store or not. Maybe just make my own damn CO2 system and deal with the unsightly 2liter bottle.


----------



## Sharper (Oct 26, 2009)

actually, just found out my packets are a year old, so I may need to go buy some fresh yeast at the store and try again


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

When I was using that system, I used sugar, baking soda, and regular yeast. Water temperature really made a big difference on how soon the bubbles started. I used very hot water right from the tap and bubble started within 30 minutes.


----------



## Xan (Jul 22, 2009)

So did you get some new yeast yet, and did that solve the problem? I am looking into diy CO2 myself and would be interested to know. 

Keep us posted...


----------



## sukhkawal (Sep 18, 2009)

well, i think you might be better off just using DIY mixture of C02 in a 2 liter bottle. and if you need a really efficient C02 reactor (costs $10) . go here


----------

